# Anyone around Binghamton...?



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

I will be there (at my old stomping grounds) for the thanksgiving holiday... coming in Wednesday the 26 and sticking around til Saturday the 29th (and I think I'm playing a show there Friday, too). 

I'd love to get together for a smoke if anyone's around... lemme know!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

no one...?


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Getting closer... anyone (bueller)?


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 21, 2008)

Bad timing for me friend. I was just in Rochester 1 1/2 weeks ago. Fished out there at Oak Orchard, Sandy and then off to Buffalo to fish Cattaraugus. I like your music on your page man. Good stuff!

Good luck!:ss

http://www.myspace.com/flyfishinggolfjunky


----------

